# Some good logging stories.



## forestryworks (Jun 10, 2010)

http://ponderosapinecapital.org/stories.html

Lots of good stories, past and present; from Cook County, OR.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 12, 2010)

Those were some good stories, Thanks for the link. I bet Randymac could tell just as many too.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2010)

Those were some interesting stories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## IcePick (Jun 13, 2010)

I love reading logging stories. I've got a couple of books on New England logging history, and PNW logging. My favorite book is called Caulked Boots and Cant Hooks. It's not the most exciting read in the world, but it details one man's career in the woods of Wisconsin. As a historical piece, it's great. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 034avsuper (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree, those are some very good stories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MNGuns (Jun 14, 2010)

Some times I need help with the big words, but the pics were great.Thanks for the link....


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2010)

What a score! Thanks for the link. I'd rep ya but the clicky thing says I can't.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jul 4, 2010)

You guys that like reading books about old time logging chech out "Tall Trees and Tough Men". Its a really great book about old time logging in New England.


----------

